# My 10g Puffer tank



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Courtesy of my messed up little brother I took over his tank ( which I set up in the first place) because he's now homeless. Oh well, cudos to me because now for an undefined period of time I have a 10 gallon with a puffer and a barely 1 inch common black pleco (who almost always hides in the cave).










It's absolutely hysterical watching the puffer eat. Because he puffs up HUGE like he's irate that there's stuff in the tank for him to eat. I crack up every time.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do I forsee a video in the future?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess I could. Just sucks that my handheld camera only uploads in a format that I can't use other than the panasonic program.

But I guess I could get a video using my 10mp digital...


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I would certainly love to see that video.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Please do! Crazy puffers are hilarious!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

What kind of puffer is that, GSP? Nice fish, 10g tank is a little small, though.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Figure 8 puffer. My idiot brother had a black moor in the tank as well and the puffer tore him up. Sorry that the puffer is a little blurry, my 10mp digital doesn't have exposure settings on it that I've seen and I haven't cared to break out my SLR camera...though I probably should.

For a fish that could reach 2.5 inches max a 10 gallon is too small for it? I'm not putting anything else in there and will be rotating out the common pleco as it grows to big for the tank. Tank is 20L x 10W x 12T


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

It is amazing how close they look to Green Spotted Puffers. I think F8 are ok for a 10g. Sorry about that.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just remember that puffers are generally very messy eaters...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That is true funlad3. Puffers are very messy eaters. Not only that, but they are active swimmers as well. The general rule for puffers is 30g tank minimum. Even the 1" dwarf puffers are often advised by experts to be kept in a 30g tank. Not just because they produce alot of waist, but also because they need alot of swimming room. I suppose a 20g long would work fine for most puffers. F8 puffers are also often kept in brackish conditions, but you'll have to research that further, because I think they can live either way.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's currently in full freshwater, and was in full freshwater when purchase and seems to be doing fine. From reading most say F8's do best in full freshwater as that is their natural habitat from where they are found.

As far as them being messy eaters and messy poopers, oh I know. Fortunately from my 125gal tank I already have a Python aquarium vacuum and my kitchen is less than 15 ft away (NO 5 GAL BUCKETS FOR ME!!!!). Siphoning gravel is going to be a once a month thing and that's when the water changes will happen as well. Should end up being about 30-40%.

EDIT: In looking most recommend 10 gallon minimum, some 15. What I was shocked to read is their lifespan of 15 years even in captivity!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> EDIT: In looking most recommend 10 gallon minimum, some 15. What I was shocked to read is their lifespan of 15 years even in captivity!


Yeah, goldfish can live 20 years easy, but the record for the oldest goldfish is like 40+ years.

I can't find anything saying that they shouldn't be in a 10g, so I guess it is fine.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's absolutely amazing on the lifespan of goldfish and how hardy they are in next to any condition that has water in the equation. 

The one thing I did find is that it's recommended to have an additional 10 gallons minimum for each additional puffer, but I don't plan on getting any other fish in there as puffers are so aggressive even to other puffers. I honestly worry about my pleco, even with it's "armor" I know puffers have beaks and I honestly worry because the puffer sometimes goes into the cave to bite and annoy the pleco.

Maybe at some point will upgrade to a 15 gallon tall tank as the piece of furniture will only hold 20L x 10W. Anything else and I have to buy something else to put it on


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

man this makes me want to get a puffer so bad. I used to have a gsp when i was really young but the fish store didnt tell me how to take care of them and i didnt know any better and didnt realize they were brackish and that they needed meaty food and snails and not just flakes. needless to say he didnt last very long. I want a figure 8 puffer because i read they are fully fresh but no fish store i know carries them


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Pleco are great, but they don't always have a place in the aquarium. I had a pleco in with 2 of my 'nicer' cichlids, and he did fine the first 2 days, but they ripped him to shreds the third. Not saying that your puffer is sure to behave like this, but puffers are very aggressive. If he is already attacking the pleco, you might need to remove the pleco soon. Also, you wont be able to keep the pleco too much long, as even in smaller tanks they can get way too big. It also stumps there growth if they don't grow in a timely manner, leading to health problems and a shorter life later on.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh I know, I plan on rotating pleco's basically once they hit 3 inches in that tank, so I'll basically pay $10 if not break even over the long run, that is if the puffer doesn't kill them.

My cichlids really only harassed my common pleco in my 125g. They tore his fins up, at one boney part on his dorsal all the way down to his body. I watched and observed and he's still in there and doing fine. It's a testament to how hardy they are, but a puffers beak is still a lot worse than a cichlid's mouth/bite.


----------

